# Dog Boots



## Reeka The Vizsla (Jul 10, 2013)

You guys got any preference on what type of dog boots you use? I mostly hunt in areas that have a little bit of cactus and some mountain areas. Just wondering if there are boots out there that may be more comfortable/durable for the dog.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Lewis boots? Just to get things rolling...
http://www.gundogsupply.com/lewis-rubber-dog-boots.html

We have to worry about ice..
Cactus needles are tough


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Reeka any boots make sure they fit perfect

I have blistered a few mates with them :-[

thinking they were fitted and as they worked there must have been some give 

and the ones a tad tight reduced there blood flows when they got colder temps wearing them 

there a great support tool make sure there a right fit going in

I totally understand punctures and scrapes

we do use the under (skid plates) as well in these elements


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Ree - fit & durability the most important ! if you go 2 gundog supply ask Steve what his pic would be - always gives a unbiased revue - I always keep a few in my field first aid kit just in case !!!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

http://www.gundogsupply.com/lewis-rubber-dog-boots.html

I don't see anything like the Lewis.
http://www.gundogsupply.com/dog-boots.html 


there is a trick to using them correctly. 
http://www.stevesnell.com/how-i-put-lewis-dog-boots-on-my-bird-dogs


----------



## Reeka The Vizsla (Jul 10, 2013)

Thanks for the info guys. I went ahead and ordered those Lewis dog boots, rubber seems like the way to go.


----------

